

Remember Vladimir Putin’s New York Times op-ed? Let’s revisit it - leothekim
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2014/03/02/remember-vladimir-putins-new-york-times-op-ed-lets-revisit-it

======
gk1
The word of an authoritarian ruler has no merit, not to mention the game of
politics.

